# Towing with Model 3



## KYVolsFan (14 d ago)

I've read that it is not suggested to use the Model 3 for towing in the U.S., but up to 2000 lbs in Europe. I know companies such as Steath Hitch sale them for the M3 in the U.S. 

Is that anyone in the U.S. that has added a tow hitch and if so, how much are you able to tow with it?

Thanks,


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

We had a former member here who towed an open trailer loaded with a golf cart (no idea of total weight). I do know that it reduced his range at highway speed to under 90 miles.


----------



## KYVolsFan (14 d ago)

FRC said:


> We had a former member here who towed an open trailer loaded with a golf cart (no idea of total weight). I do know that it reduced his range at highway speed to under 90 miles.


So it is possible? I wonder why Tesla discourages this?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

FRC said:


> it reduced his range at highway speed to under 90 miles.


This might be the reason


----------



## KYVolsFan (14 d ago)

FRC said:


> This might be the reason





FRC said:


> This might be the reason


Good point. I'm more concerned about safety. I don't have to travel long distances, just pulling a trailer with a lawnmower a few times, or moving the odd item.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

It's definitely possible. I certainly do a thing or two that Tesla wouldn't approve of. It's my car, not theirs.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

KYVolsFan said:


> Good point. I'm more concerned about safety. I don't have to travel long distances, just pulling a trailer with a lawnmower a few times, or moving the odd item.


That's what I use my Model 3 and tow hitch for. I installed the Torklift EcoHitch on my Model 3 almost 4 years ago. I have 3 trailers (two utility trailers and one boat trailer) and use them to move 1 or 2 lawn tractors at a time, furniture, lumber, concrete bags, gravel, etc. The biggest load I've pulled was the materials for a 20' x 18' metal carport that I strapped to my boat trailer. In total the trailer and load was about 25' long, 8.5' wide, and likely weighed a bit over 2000 lbs.

The Model 3 does not have an official tow rating in North America. If you install an aftermarket tow hitch, you should abide by the limits set by the hitch manufacturer. They are usually 2000 lbs combined trailer and load with no more than 200 lbs tongue weight.

Depending on how aerodynamic your trailer and load are, you can lose half of your normal range. I've done multiple 142 mile trips with trailer and load to/from my parents house and I can comfortably make it if I stay around 55 MPH. I've driven faster and from further away and then need to stop at a fast charger, but I'd rather drive a little slower than have to unhitch the trailer to charge. If you are pulling a trailer in the winter, then your range will suffer even more.

As for lighting, you can buy a trailer light converter that does not require splicing into your tail light wiring and has little sensors that clamp around the wires. I just made my own harness adapters and power my trailer lights directly, since they all have LED lights.

Keep in mind that if you tow and it causes something to break, Tesla will not cover the repair under warranty if they find out. The risk of something breaking is very low, but it's your choice to decide if the risk is worth it. There are many of us that tow. Many more that just use the hitch for a bicycle rack (which should not void any warranties).


----------



## KYVolsFan (14 d ago)

android04 said:


> That's what I use my Model 3 and tow hitch for. I installed the Torklift EcoHitch on my Model 3 almost 4 years ago. I have 3 trailers (two utility trailers and one boat trailer) and use them to move 1 or 2 lawn tractors at a time, furniture, lumber, concrete bags, gravel, etc. The biggest load I've pulled was the materials for a 20' x 18' metal carport that I strapped to my boat trailer. In total the trailer and load was about 25' long, 8.5' wide, and likely weighed a bit over 2000 lbs.
> 
> The Model 3 does not have an official tow rating in North America. If you install an aftermarket tow hitch, you should abide by the limits set by the hitch manufacturer. They are usually 2000 lbs combined trailer and load with no more than 200 lbs tongue weight.
> 
> ...


Can you share what product you use for the trailer light convertor?


----------



## Rcnesneg (2 mo ago)

KYVolsFan said:


> Can you share what product you use for the trailer light convertor?


Here's some good content regarding legal and limits on a similar sized and slightly heavier car, also not rated in the US but rated handsomely (2866 lbs) overseas. I would say 2000 would be the upper limit for a model 3. If you stay under 1500 it will feel great. EVs are heavy with good brakes and handling and generally tow REALLY well. Range is where they suffer from higher air drag. The more efficient the car is, the bigger the issue of an inefficient trailer is.

Ultimately you need to do your own research and decide what you are comfortable with and is legally justified in your state or specific location and insurance.


----------



## Rcnesneg (2 mo ago)

And in case you didn't see it, heres Bjorn Nyland whipping up a norwegian mountain with a model X at max towing load.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

KYVolsFan said:


> Can you share what product you use for the trailer light convertor?


Lately I've not been using a trailer light converter, I wired the plug directly to the wiring of my tail lights (using homemade plugs and pins).

Before, for the last 3 years, I used this converter that you were into the wires for the tail lights https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Wiring/Tesla/Model+3/2018/119190KIT.html?VehicleID=201870783. I got rid of it because it eventually stopped working perfectly. The main functions worked fine, but it would always leave the trailer driving lights on even if my car was off or asleep. Not a really big deal, I would just pull the fuse on the converter when I parked the car and trailer for a while or overnight.

This other light converter requires no splicing into your tail light wires, but might not always work perfectly either https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Wiring/Tesla/Model+3/2018/119250KIT.html?VehicleID=201870784.


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

KYVolsFan said:


> I've read that it is not suggested to use the Model 3 for towing in the U.S., but up to 2000 lbs in Europe. I know companies such as Steath Hitch sale them for the M3 in the U.S.
> 
> Is that anyone in the U.S. that has added a tow hitch and if so, how much are you able to tow with it?
> 
> Thanks,


I think speed limits are lower in Europe when towing than in the USA.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

SimonMatthews said:


> I think speed limits are lower in Europe when towing than in the USA.


Yes, and the weight distribution of their trailers and tongue weights are also different (more balanced on the trailer axle and less tongue weight). Over there, any car with a factory option for a tow hitch has to be crash tested with the tow hitch. And finally, over there it is illegal to install a tow hitch on a car that did not come with the option from the factory. They are stricter and tend to err on the side of safety more than we do in the US.


----------

